
FB employees react to the latest scandals: 'Why does our company suck at having - Sonnol53
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-employees-react-nyt-report-leadership-scandals-2018-11
======
WheelsAtLarge
Really, do they have to ask? Company culture is defined by the founder and
perpetuated by the CEO.

------
mindcrash
All of that was public knowledge since the beginning of Facebook:

"Check this site out: www.harvardconnection.com and then go to
harvardconnection.com/datehome.php. Someone is already trying to make a dating
site. But they made a mistake haha. They asked me to make it for them. So I'm
like delaying it so it won't be ready until after the facebook thing comes
out."

[https://www.businessinsider.com/how-facebook-was-
founded-201...](https://www.businessinsider.com/how-facebook-was-
founded-2010-3)

"ZUCK: yea so if you ever need info about anyone at harvard

ZUCK: just ask

ZUCK: i have over 4000 emails, pictures, addresses, sns

FRIEND: what!? how’d you manage that one?

ZUCK: people just submitted it

ZUCK: i don’t know why

ZUCK: they “trust me”

ZUCK: dumb fucks"

[https://www.businessinsider.com/embarrassing-and-damaging-
zu...](https://www.businessinsider.com/embarrassing-and-damaging-zuckerberg-
ims-confirmed-by-zuckerberg-the-new-yorker-2010-9)

And don't even let me get started on how Zuckerberg behaved towards fellow
executives and co-founders.

